# "Call"?



## derekleffew (Jul 3, 2009)

Call.

How many definitions are there for this word in our industry?


----------



## porkchop (Jul 3, 2009)

Off the top of my head
The Call - the time before the show or next act start
Call - As in call the q's for a show
Caller - person doing said calling

I'm sure it has some rigging definition involving communication just not sure what it would be


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 3, 2009)

Rehearsal/Show Call - The time at which said starts
i.e. any "call time".
Cue Call - The giving of Cue instructions
Focus Calling - The lighting designer 'calls' the focus, directing how it proceeds.
Spotter Calls - When someone is keeping an eye on the movement of something, he/she calls how it is progressing (i.e. "MORE STAGE RIGHT", "COME IN", etc)

I kind of hit it somewhat broadly I believe, but I think I hit all the ones I know off hand.... Might remember something in a half hour or so lol.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 3, 2009)

There's also the casting call, sometimes called a "cattle call" for extras.


----------



## cprted (Jul 3, 2009)

Call backs.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 3, 2009)

1) An event, such as a casting call, focus call, set call, show call, rehearsal call, photo call, etc.

1.5) The time which any of the above starts.

2) A command or the act of giving said command, such as calling a cue/calling a show or calling focus.

3) What the SM, ASM, or other person of authority does about a minute after definition for any given 1.5 passes using the production contact list and a cell phone.

That's all I've got right now


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 3, 2009)

Curtain Call - At the end of the show when the Company comes out to take a bow.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 3, 2009)

Phone Call... self explanatory...

I don't know if there is a name for it, but the "Oh, S%^&!" call at midnight before opening night to tech support or a rental shop to get a critical piece of broken equipment fixed or replaced...


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 4, 2009)

Very good submissions. The only one I can think of that's missing is "Judgment or decision. 'You're the TD--it's your _call_, whether or not we work overtime.'"

Now, _who_ wants to write all this up in a glossary entry?


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 4, 2009)

You guys forgot my favorite though liper is close....


"Call me if there's a probelm."


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 4, 2009)

There is always the call employers do to ask you to come in even when not scheduled. 

"Yea, see, so and so just took off so, we need you to come in"


----------



## g15 (Jul 6, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> "Call me if there's a probelm."



definitely my favorite...


----------



## jonliles (Jul 9, 2009)

What about a "close call" - a near miss narrowly avoiding injury to people or equipment


----------



## Van (Jul 9, 2009)

Even with all the Colorful modifiers I think the Definition of "Call" actually only has meaning;
1. The act of ordering an event into acion.

" But Van, What about Crew Call?" 
We don't ask, "what call?" we ask, " What time is call?" ie " what time is the person in charge going to expect us to be there so they can start shouting orders ?"

"What about 'Calling' Cues?" The Call is the order to go.

Call Backs?
Ordering someone to return to the theatre to see if they can get a job. 

Call = Command

IMHO


----------

